# Manhunt on the Middle Fork?!



## benpetri (Jul 2, 2004)

It looks like the national manhunt for this cretin from California may be focussing on the Middle Fork area. I just read this article on USA Today, and they say the Jim DiMaggio and Hannah Anderson may have been spotted near Morehead Lake, which is only about 4 miles from Boundary Creek Putin. Anyone got info on what's going on? I imagine the water is low so maybe not many people are putting on. Anyhow, be wary... 

Murder and kidnap suspect's car found in remote Idaho


----------



## Wiggins (Sep 26, 2009)

Now that is commitment. Its a low water year, on the run from the feds, and a unwilling trip participant in tow, but by God he has a permit!

Kyle


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Looks like they just got him....


----------

